# Friendly expats



## Batel (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi there my husband my toddler daughter and me are originally from Israel but we leaved abroad for a long period of time I'll be more than happy of our daughter (3years old) will continue to speak English therefor we are looking mostly for families with kids around Israel for play dates and more . If you would like to be our friends write back  cheers


----------

